# Pakistan- PIA Karakoram Air Safari



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

PIA KARAKORAM AIR SAFARI 

On top of the world

Rarely do you experience a phenomenon so unique, so exhilarating, that it leaves you catching your breath at the sheer spectacle and magnitude of nature's boundless beauty.

One such indisputably rare experience can be had on board PIA's 90 minute Air safari flight to and along the Karakorams. The thrill of viewing some of the world's tallest mountain peaks, along with some of the picturesque valleys, dales, lakes and glaciers from the comfort of your aeroplane seat is a novel, and at the same time a highly stimulating experience, the memory of which lingers long after the flight is over.

Soon after take off from Islamabad, the plane flies directly over the enchanting Northern Areas of Pakistan - over the remote and picturesque valleys of Hunza, Gilgit, Swat, Kaghan, Naran and Chitral - enabling you to marvel at some of the nature's most spectacular sights.

As the aircraft, PIA's Boeing 737, is skillfully maneuvered and controlled by some of the airline's specially trained and high-rated pilots, the passengers are treated to a 'one of a kind' experience - a sky dance of the Karakoram and Hindu Kush ranges which include some of the highest peaks in the world. 

You can see the majestic Nanga Parbat (8,125m), the beautiful Rakaposhi (7,788m) and above all, the spectacular K-2 (the second highest peak in the world) towering above all others at 8,611 meters, leaving you simply spellbound.

The invincible majesty, the irrevocable beauty, the awesome splendor of one of the nature's modest feats - the snow capped peaks, in all their glory and grandeur provide one of the most moving and awe-inspiring moments of your life.

A close aerial view - merely a few kilometers away from the great peaks - beside providing some thrills and chills is, undoubtedly, a wonder that motivates you to a better understanding of the lure and charm that has seduced mountaineers to take on the perilous task of conquering these giants of nature, since time immemorial. A close visual, though intangible, contact with the manifestations of nature is a mystical experience that transcends one from the peripheral to the spiritual.

A dance with the clouds in a world that seems to exist in its original form; a natural beauty - untouched, unscathed and unspoiled is a sight that would, certainly move only the nature lovers but also the most cynical amongst us.

Come fly the adventure of a lifetime!


Fares

Window Seat Economy Plus
USD 175/- 

Center Seat Economy Plus
USD 150/- 

Aisle Seat Economy Plus 
USD 125/- 

Window Seat Economy Class
USD 150/- 

Center Seat Economy Class 
USD 125/- 

Aisle Seat Economy Class 
USD 100/-


----------



## KB (Feb 22, 2006)

WOW! Thats Incredible!
Just imagine you would be crossing 5 of the 14 worlds' 8000+ mountains. And that would give some impressive pics too...


----------



## 909 (Oct 22, 2003)

That would be so impressive... kay:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Why would anyone want to pay for an aisle seat on a scenic flight?

The prices are very reasonable. I'd love to go!


----------



## fani (Apr 18, 2006)

great man..what else u need..i would love to be in there


----------



## shayan (Oct 9, 2005)

why would you want to a seat in the middle of the plane??


----------

